# Brewistas keep resetting



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought some lovely Brewista scales in November. I've recently noticed that if they get a slight tap they reset from whatever mode they're on back to Auto1. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it a design thing or do I need to send them back?

Cheers, Merry Christmas etc.

Ant


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tried changing the batteries?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry, meant to say. New batteries, yep.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's not expected functionality. Get in touch with the retailer you purchased them from.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks Glenn. Thought I'd check first.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I had the same issue, Brewista CS just kept repeating that I have water in the scales.

Ran through 4 or so sets of batteries over a week, got fed up and returned them. I still miss them as they are really quick. I also didn't find any of the modes usable for the manual brewing (my main gripe was that if you accidentally touch the base with a kettle they just reset), so used them only in manual mode.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

I thought they were supposed to cope with getting wet? I mean mine regularly get water on them, and I dry them throughly. Have I missed something?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

They do not come with IP (Ingress Protection) certification. Hence, their claims are not supported by the evidence.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ah. Will see what the retailer says. Thanks gents.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine did this and I emailed Coffeehit. They ask for them back to test them. However I changed the batteries and they have worked fine since ...touch wood!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

How manny batteries uses this scale by daily use several times, say about 2 hours on time, thats the time with the acaia and easy to load with the mini usb.

So I use the scale often. ;-)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That is the first time of changing since new, with similar usage

I got them at launch, so about 3 months??


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess it's the water that drained my batteries. Short circuiting and stuff. Try to keep them upside down with the battery cover removed.

Quite interested to see what is the outcome. I hope v2 will be better quality wise so I can try them again.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

For future reference, it looks like water. Thoroughly dried them out and all has been well since.

Thanks all


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I have found them to be useless - water has got into both of mine. New batteries went in last week and they have already gone flat. They were brand new Duracell ultra. Sent first pair back as they were rusty in battery compartment.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Is there a v2 on the horizon ... Deffo too much risk to spank £40 on something that might be a lemon


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I love mine. Don't use the auto modes, I just tare whatever I need to weigh and start the timer manually. They've got wet but worked fine once they dry out. I've changed batteries twice each and have had them since launch, that's with using them on the stall/events four times a month as well as daily use at home.

We used two sets on the L2 at the Glasgow Coffee Festival, they took a proper soaking but didn't skip a beat while we cranked out 600 shots over the day.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with Will, Shame about the auto modes being pretty much a complete liability. They seem at least 2 x more robust than an ebay / saga equivalent making them at least worth their keep in that respect.

Strange that there seems to be some dodgy sets out in the wild though


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is my latest problem!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

aaroncornish said:


> Here is my latest problem!


Are you planning to return them?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Will give them a couple of days to dry out (assuming water has got in)


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Got mine as a Xmas present and have been a little disappointed. Great idea but just doesn't quite work. The auto functions fail on a couple of counts: a) a delay on recognition of liquid hitting the cup b) the clock sometimes does not start in Auto4 mode along with the weight and c) the practical reality that lining up the cup on the scale usually takes a couple of minor movements in auto4 mode, triggering premature calculation on first touch!

And finally have noticed - and now confirmed - that the clock runs about a couple of seconds too fast over the course of a minute. Not a biggie in the grand scheme of things but just a little irritating nonetheless.

Hopefully they will sort in their next iteration.


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I like mine - I tend to use them in "Hand 2" mode (I think), basically just a scale which I tare and a timer. I like that the cover, when turned upside down, neatly holds my portafilter diagonally (which my small ebay scales have trouble with) and they turn on quickly (again a problem with my small ebay scales). They get splashed sometimes, but not a complete soaking, and I don't have any battery problems.

My only real complaint is the orange backlight - my other half has a thing against orange LEDs. White would be more appreciated.

Although, if there's a v2 on the horizon (is there?), then I might start inventing reasons why this set aren't quite as good as they could be...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine finally gave up. Completely unimpressed. £40 for 4 months use is shocking to me.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine seem to be working ok today. As soon as they get a bit of water on them and they seem pack up though.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine are going back. Simple. I was told they were waterproof when I bought them.

Waterproof not water resistant.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where @jonc a unless the blurb has changed it all reads as water resistant?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?393-BREWISTA-LAUNCHES-INTO-THE-UK-MARKET-WITH-SMART-SCALE


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I have it in writing from coffeehit.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I would also argue "highly water resistant" they ain't...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> I have it in writing from coffeehit.


Ok .. Aploz - looked at coffeehit blurb says resistant

Had my acai for good while and they are not waterproof but work well

I think my local cafe has been though a few brewista tho


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

These on the other hand are epic and last a year! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261714378414&alt=web


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

jonc said:


> These on the other hand are epic and last a year! http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261714378414&alt=web


I've had a these for well over a year (1kg version)and they get water and coffee on them and still work great. Just the right size for under my classic too


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

jonc said:


> I would also argue "highly water resistant" they ain't...


The sets we used at the coffee festival took multiple soakings.

Maybe the water resistant coating wasnt properly applied on yours or something. Worth getting a replacement set to check as mine are ace.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok cheers.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My work set were doing this towards the end of last week, brought them home, re-seated batteries, made sure everything was in tight and they're fine again.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, since I originally posted I dried mine out, made sure the batteries were fresh and they've been good as gold. They've been getting quite wet too. I like the auto1 setting. Works for me.


----------

